# AJ Lee Ass Pics (Recent)



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice 10/10


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Right click, save image as...


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Right click, save image as...


?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

The99Crusher said:


>


FFFFFFFFF- :datass :datass :homer :homer


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

The first pic. :homer


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

I love AJ, but she has barely any ass.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Bro said:


> I love AJ, but she has barely any ass.


Yeah, don't get the big deal.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

this pic sure looks recent :drake1


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

obby said:


> this pic sure looks recent :drake1


DAMN


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

No way. She has a great ass. It just takes a few good pictures to notice it. 


:datass


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

RichardHagen said:


> No way. She has a great ass. It just takes a few good pictures to notice it.
> 
> 
> :datass


Exactly 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Spoiler: superb aj lee ass shot



*WHY DON'T YOU HAVE A SEAT, RIGHT THERE.*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)




----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Out of curiosity...

Seeing that she will be 27 next year...when does the underage "jokes" run it's course? Just curious...


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I don't see not a shred of ass in those pictures. However I do give AJ credit, she sure is a pro at arching her back to make it *SEEM* like she has an ass.


----------



## Dro (Oct 25, 2013)

RichardHagen said:


> No way. She has a great ass. *It just takes a few good pictures to notice it.*
> 
> 
> :datass


:lmao This proves that she has no ass. If she had an ass it would not take a few good pictures to notice it, you would notice it in all the pictures.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i noticed on raw this week her shorts were shorter and showing a bit of cheek. love her ass and petite tight body.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

RichardHagen said:


> No way.* She has a great ass. It just takes a few good pictures to notice it.
> *
> 
> :datass


:jordan

Need the right moon light, and angles to notice ass.. :kobe8


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jingoro said:


> i noticed on raw this week her shorts were shorter and showing a bit of cheek. love her ass and petite tight body.


And I love this post.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat ass and that nice rack!


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

RichardHagen said:


> No way. She has a great ass. It just takes a few good pictures to notice it.
> 
> 
> :datass


What, the ones where she's completely bending over?

If those are the ones, then every chick has an ass if that's the case.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

For her size she has a NICE ass


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

_The minivan represents my pants._


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Defo not a big ass, but there's nothing wrong with a nice petite ass either, I bet it would be so tight trying to fit. . .ummm, I'll stop there, got carried away.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

This is actually one of my fave pics of her.










Would have jumped the guard rail if I was in the front row of that show.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> This is actually one of my fave pics of her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Worth getting thrown out Id say, but I doubt you could get close enough to touch


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bro said:


> I love AJ, but she has barely any ass.


Considering her small petite size, it should be as small as Taylor Swift's ass.

Just because it's not as big as Naomi or Layla doesn't mean she barely has any ass. Different tastes/opinions.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bro said:


> What, the ones where she's completely bending over?
> 
> If those are the ones, then every chick has an ass if that's the case.


Touché.. :side:


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

The best jorts in the WWE.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

AJ has a nice ass, they do not have to be big to be nice imo. I can imagine it's pretty tight.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Big =/= Nice, folks. Remember that before you barge into every AJ thread you see to declare "it's not huge! clearly it can't be good!".


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ZOMBO said:


> The best jorts in the WWE.


:cena4


----------



## CoRyP2008 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Eternity* said:


> I'm sorry, but I don't see not a shred of ass in those pictures. However I do give AJ credit, she sure is a pro at arching her back to make it *SEEM* like she has an ass.


I agree. I don't think she has that great of an ass but she sure is really good at making it look good.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

some of you...


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

I think it's the pointy elbows that really put some of these people off.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

RichardHagen said:


> some of you...


I wouldn't say 2/10, that's just being disrespectful. However....


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

No one is saying asses have to be gigantic to exist, her just isn't anything special imo.



RichardHagen said:


> some of you...


Why don't you respond to Bro's post to you instead of ignoring it and resorting to dumb virgin jokes? Oh, what's that? Haven't got a suitable rebuttal?


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

Trublez said:


> Why don't you respond to Bro's post to you instead of ignoring it and resorting to dumb virgin jokes? Oh, what's that? Haven't got a suitable rebuttal?


Or I don't give a fuck, one of the two.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

AJ is seriously smokin' hot. I love how she is so damn small and petite, such a sexy look. She's so small, the facial expressions she makes are so hot, the way you can just manhandle her.. God damn.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

^^^^^^^

Agreed, I can barely even pay attention to her matches, I just stare at her face and body.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Karma101 said:


> I think it's the pointy elbows that really put some of these people off.


Nah it's the over-hyped lack of ass bruh. Sorry for not seeing were her ass is anything special.


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

She has a nice ass for her size.


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

That 1st pic is a dream come true for me... sort-of.


----------



## theundertaker1999 (Sep 1, 2013)

Dro said:


> :lmao This proves that she has no ass. If she had an ass it would not take a few good pictures to notice it, you would notice it in all the pictures.


Of course she has an ass, if she didn't she couldn't take a poop, which would be a problem for her.
:stupid:


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

AJ's butt looks good on her body, that's pretty much why I like it.

It's alright if some people here don't like it, no need for folks to be childish about their opinions.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

I notice whenever AJ lays on her back, her ass touches the ground a lot more than her back. It looks amazing. You can see how much thicker her ass and thighs and legs are than her waist.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

theundertaker1999 said:


> Of course she has an ass, if she didn't she couldn't take a poop, which would be a problem for her.
> :stupid:


It's an expression, you're not meant to take it literally. :stupid:


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

theundertaker1999 said:


> Of course she has an ass, if she didn't she couldn't take a poop, which would be a problem for her.
> :stupid:


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## theundertaker1999 (Sep 1, 2013)

Trublez said:


> It's an expression, you're not meant to take it literally. :stupid:


Dude I was joking.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

theundertaker1999 said:


> Dude I was joking.


I know. But guess what? I weren't laughing. :side:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> Seeing that she will be 27 next year...when does the underage "jokes" run it's course? Just curious...


For me, it's when she stops looking like a 14 year old Columbian boy with long hair.

:draper2


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

the people in this thread :drake1


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh look, more redundant "AJ looks like a teenager" jokes.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

AJ underdeveloped comments are a bit silly seeing as how AJ's got some of the biggest natural tits on the roster and probably bigger than most divas throughout history as their tits were generally fake.



















vs


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

AJ has no ass at all...but I still love her lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Trublez said:


> I know. But guess what? I weren't laughing. :side:


*wasn't


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amazing End 96 (Sep 24, 2012)

so tasty, wanna lick it :yum


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I really don't understand how people say AJ has no ass at all...


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

Ungratefulness said:


> AJ's got some of the biggest natural tits on the roster and probably bigger than most divas throughout history













I find her attractive, but come on that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

UnbelievableJeff said:


> I find her attractive, but come on that's just ridiculous.


Like I said, most of their tits are fake and they likely naturally come from a place of The Bellas, Kaitlyn or Stacy Keibler. I also see you edited the pics out of your reply.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> Like I said, most of their tits and fake and they likely naturally com from a place of The Bellas, Kaitlyn or Stacy Keibler.


I do agree with u on AJ's because most look like they don't have any while AJ does and she hasn't had any cosmetic surgery.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Ungratefulness said:


> I notice whenever AJ lays on her back, her ass touches the ground a lot more than her back. It looks amazing. You can see how much thicker her ass and thighs and legs are than her waist.


God damn.. That ass and body. I just love how she is so small but thick in all the right places! Plus, how sexy and gorgeous her face is. She's perfect, IMO.


----------



## Raw2003 (Dec 20, 2012)

Best-In-The-World said:


> God damn.. That ass and body. I just love how she is so small but thick in all the right places! Plus, how sexy and gorgeous her face is. She's perfect, IMO.


I agree 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HitMark (Dec 7, 2012)

Funniest part is when when someone taps out of the black widow, they tap on her ass. So envious of all of them.




D.B. Cooper said:


> Out of curiosity...
> 
> Seeing that she will be 27 next year...when does the underage "jokes" run it's course? Just curious...


When people making those jokes...uh....um.. Actually I don't know what they are trying to accomplish. Most probably trolling but I haven't seen anyone over-react or even give a reaction.



Ungratefulness said:


> I notice whenever AJ lays on her back, her ass touches the ground a lot more than her back. It looks amazing. You can see how much thicker her ass and thighs and legs are than her waist.



Nice point. (Y)


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

The last Diva I really liked before AJ was Lita. Which gives you an idea of how deprived I have been xD


----------



## YES! YES! YES! (Apr 3, 2012)

Ungratefulness said:


> I notice whenever AJ lays on her back, her ass touches the ground a lot more than her back. It looks amazing. You can see how much thicker her ass and thighs and legs are than her waist.


:damn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

She's a little hottie..nice abs, cute face, nice ass (Y) (Y) (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BTW, how tall is she? She's very short like 4'11


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

5'2"


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Half of the Divas seem short, especially on TV, but of course not as short as AJ, aside from JoJo.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

I still say her ass is overrated. Compared to some of the other divas, she has no ass.


----------



## Ungratefulness (Feb 28, 2013)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I still say her ass is overrated. Compared to some of the other divas, she has no ass.


Do you have AJ Alliance in your sig just to be annoying.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Ungratefulness said:


> Like I said, most of their tits are fake and they likely naturally come from a place of The Bellas, Kaitlyn or Stacy Keibler.


Well, if we're going the natural route then Alicia wins.

Pretty sure those are real D's she is working with.


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

The first pic :banderas


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm more of a junk in da trunk guy, but AJ is cute as fuck so 10/10


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> I still say her ass is overrated. Compared to some of the other divas, she has no ass.


Quality =/= Quantity.


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

I would do sex to her.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> BTW, how tall is she? She's very short like 4'11


5'2.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Ithil said:


> Quality =/= Quantity.


Amen! :clap


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i miss her old ring attire


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Good lord. :homer to all the rope pictures, she makes the WWE second rope luckier than the TNA second rope. AJ DA GOAT.


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

pinofreshh said:


> i miss her old ring attire


No way bro she looks way better in shorts, shows off those GOAT thighs.










She definetely squats.


----------



## zeemo supremo (Feb 18, 2013)

yeah i'd kiss her face:lelbron


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Bro said:


> Well, if we're going the natural route then Alicia wins.
> 
> Pretty sure those are real D's she is working with.


Really? Not even sure tbh. But in 2013, this seems to be a big deal to a shit ton of people on here, when back in the day we had Torrie, Mickie, Maryse, Trish, and Lita, and many more.


----------



## redace (Nov 25, 2013)

AJ Lee is the best diva in the world right now.


----------



## redwingsfan72191 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jäger said:


> For me, it's when she stops looking like a 14 year old Columbian boy with long hair.
> 
> :draper2



if that's the case then im moving to Columbia and sandusky wont have shit on me


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

goldigga said:


> No way bro she looks way better in shorts, shows off those GOAT thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem jean shorts! Though it was nice when the spandex would ride up on her.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jäger said:


> For me, it's when she stops looking like a 14 year old Columbian boy with long hair.
> 
> :draper2


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

She's cute, but as far as her ass goes you really can't tell where her legs end and the ass starts which is a sign of not having much of an ass at all. Her best asset is her legs/thighs IMO. She really has no boobs to speak of, and she appears to use very thick bras to make them look less small than they are IMO. As I said she is cute, but she really doesn't have much of an ass or tits to speak of. Most of the pics on the 1st page are just her thighs from the back.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

She's cute, I would never be lucky enough to do her. But speaking as an ass man, she is OK but her ass ain't all that. I need to see it bare to make a fully informed judgement but to me it isn't her best feature. 
She has an nice enough body but compared to say Maryese not a great body. AJ is more just generally cute and seems to just enjoy being in WWE and grateful for the opportunity.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

hopefully this will show off her ass....though it may not be big it is there and I am more of a quality over size kind of guy....


----------



## Torrie/Trish Lover (Mar 30, 2004)

Big is not always best and AJ is a example of that her ass is very nice.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Ugh. :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

shes got nice grabbable cheeks, not the most bulbous ass standing up tho, but yeah shes sexy and has amazing legs and im sure looks great naked


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

10 pages devoted to the best ass in the WWE, I like where this is going :dance:

Also side note, surprise surprise beauty is speculatory. I think her ass is fantastic but some guys just like the whole bigger is better thing which I don't agree with. To each their own


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Torrie/Trish Lover said:


> Big is not always best and AJ is a example of that her ass is very nice.


:clap AJ has a great (albeit not massive) ass


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

AJ :homer :homer :homer :homer


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Le Père Noël said:


> For me, it's when she stops looking like a 14 year old Columbian boy with long hair.
> 
> :draper2


Best post of the thread. :ti


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

:ti @ actually pausing it on tv and taking a pic to show off on WF.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm pretty sure if she knocked on anyone's door and was buck naked looking for a good time, no one would pass her up. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> I'm pretty sure if she knocked on anyone's door and was buck naked looking for a good time, no one would pass her up. That's all I'm saying.


This guy right here


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> I'm pretty sure if she knocked on anyone's door and was buck naked looking for a good time, no one would pass her up. That's all I'm saying.


Well that's true, but comments like these are quite unnecessary because no one's said/saying that they wouldn't go for it if they had the chance, it's just some people don't think she has ass. It is what it is.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> I'm pretty sure if she knocked on anyone's door and was buck naked looking for a good time, no one would pass her up. That's all I'm saying.


I'm willing to bet this is what would happen if that scenario ever happened to me..


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

It's not so much her ass but her back arching that makes it look better. It's a nice one for her frame.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Santa's Little Trubler said:


> :ti @ actually pausing it on tv and taking a pic to show off on WF.


I honestly just got that pic of google, so I have no idea what intension the person who took the pic had but I doubt it was to post it on a WF forum lol


----------



## wwedivax1 (Dec 12, 2013)

AJ has a great ass! Better than most Divas since Melina. Nice post, thanks a lot!


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

wwedivax1 said:


> AJ has a great ass! Better than most Divas since Melina. Nice post, thanks a lot!


Oh sweet Jesus that Melina entrance got me every time


----------

